# Betta breeders



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello betta fish community I was wondering if any of you knew of good betta breeders in toronto :-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I answered your other one so I'll answer this one xD BettaFX!!


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

EliteBettas is in Canada. He is on FB. Do a search and PM him.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

EliteBettas is closer to my area (Alberta) but does have amazing fish.


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ahh I am so honored to have basement bettas reply to one of my threads but thanks


----------

